# Still early



## Ohio Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

A friend found about 30 morels two weekends ago in Mohican Forest. Blacks, grays, and even a few yellows...I have been out almost every day since then and have yet to find any...I'm in Richland county...I have however found a few pheasant backs (AKA Dradels Saddle or Hawk's Wing) in a spot that I find them every year, but haven't seen them anywhere else yet, and they usually come out a couple weeks BEFORE the morels. Mayapples are up and about a foot tall, we've had about 4 or 5 days of nice warm weather, and it rained to beat hell today...so... I'm thinking next week should be peak time around this area...probably start finding them this weekend.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm in NE OH (Mahoning Co.), and that's how it is here. Went out yesterday to have a look, and everything is a mile behind a normal year. After this rain I'll be heading out Sunday to check again.


----------



## Corky (May 4, 2018)

Th


Ohio Headhunter said:


> View attachment 6137
> View attachment 6138
> View attachment 6140
> A friend found about 30 morels two weekends ago in Mohican Forest. Blacks, grays, and even a few yellows...I have been out almost every day since then and have yet to find any...I'm in Richland county...I have however found a few pheasant backs (AKA Dradels Saddle or Hawk's Wing) in a spot that I find them every year, but haven't seen them anywhere else yet, and they usually come out a couple weeks BEFORE the morels. Mayapples are up and about a foot tall, we've had about 4 or 5 days of nice warm weat


----------



## Nicholas Meyers (May 4, 2018)

Found a good haul. This is part of it. Maybe 30 or so total.


----------



## Ohio Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

Nicholas Meyers said:


> Found a good haul. This is part of it. Maybe 30 or so total.
> View attachment 6224


Where are you located?


----------



## Nicholas Meyers (May 4, 2018)

Toledo ohio


----------

